
How to Break Free from Email Jail - Daniel Markovitz - apress
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2012/08/how_to_break_free_from_email_j.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+harvardbusiness+%28HBR.org%29
======
stephengillie
_Many people are already doing this in their private lives: they use RSS
feeds, webpage bookmarks, Instapaper, etc. to consume information when they're
ready for it — they "pull" it when they want, rather than have it pushed on
them. Pulling information allows them to smooth the flow of information they
receive. They get to drink from a water fountain rather than a fire hose._

These services are creating a buffer between the existing push systems and the
desired pull system - content is pushed here and cached, then pulled when
needed. So the key to this is having a bucket to which you can send
everything, and which you can access on demand. For me, my pocket computing
device (aka "phone") is my communications bucket.

